# question on shipping fountains



## micah (Jan 24, 2012)

I was wondering. When you ship a fountain to someone and they have no idea of how to load cartridges or the converters, do you send them instructions? Is there somewhere online that explains the process that you point them to?


----------



## randyrls (Jan 24, 2012)

micah said:


> I was wondering. When you ship a fountain to someone and they have no idea of how to load cartridges or the converters, do you send them instructions? Is there somewhere online that explains the process that you point them to?



I have an ink cartridge replacement guide for Sierra's, baron's, and cambridge's, but not for FP's.  This is one I posted on IAP Wiki, but I give them a sheet.  I only do direct p2p so I always just show them.

http://www.penturners.org/wiki/Sierra_Usage_Instructions


----------



## 76winger (Jan 24, 2012)

I've got a sheet for care and cleaning, but haven't yet put together anything for Fountain pen. It sounds like a good idea!


----------



## micah (Jan 25, 2012)

found this for cartridges...

How to Fill a Fountain Pen With an Ink Cartridge

and this for converters...

http://www.levenger.com/pagetemplat...s=category=679-887|level=2-3|pageid=3905-4920


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 25, 2012)

I think that will be my next video. How to install a cartridge and how to fill a cartridge pump. If I have time in the next few days, something along the lines of my video on swapping nibs.     http://www.classicnib.com/videos.html ....


----------

